# Can rabbits rebreed while pregnant...



## Sweetened (Jul 28, 2017)

Stupid question... can a rabbit rebreed while pregnant? 

We have been exposing our NZ's to a buck and twice now, we went the 28-35 days and they werent pregnant. So we tried again, and 2 weeks later put them back in and AGAIN they bred.  That buck was on the to eat list, but now one of the does is in the 28 day range for theboriginal breeding and she is MASSIVE and nesting... would she have lifted for him if bred? if yes... do I need to expect another litter in 2 weeks? Will she abandon 1 or both litters if so?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 28, 2017)

I believe it is possible for one horn to be developing fetuses, and the other side get fertilized midway through.
@Bunnylady would know better than me.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 28, 2017)

I think it is possible. But I think they will be born at same time. Some will be too young. I only breed once. I have not found it nec. to breed more than that. Mine always take.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes they may lift if bred. I have never experienced one getting bred 2 different days though. Though am told it can happen. I have had a couple does I breed weekly until I get a litter. They don't settle well. I would get a nest box ready.


----------



## Sweetened (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone! She has her nest box!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 28, 2017)

Theoretically, it is possible. The "word" is that each litter will be born on its due date, but the doe won't produce a lot of milk until after the second litter is born, and they will be so much smaller than the first litter that they will probably be unable to compete. I haven't ever had it happen, so I can't speak from experience. The nearest thing I can remember was a doe that had 3 babies one day, and 3 more a few days later, but they were from just one breeding.


----------

